# Correlation Between Natural/goofy Footed And Left/right Handed Shooting?



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,
When surfing or skateboarding, right foot forward is called "goofy" and left foot forward is considered "natural".

Is there more of a connection between left and right handed than natural vs. goofy footed stance when making a preference being a left or right handed shooter?

Sam


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I thing the bigger factor that comes into play is eye dominance as people often use the bands to line up and aim their slingshot.

ie, I right eye dominant shooter will hold the slingshot in the left hand and draw the bands back in line with the right eye, be it the corner of the mouth, earlobe or ever further for butterfly shooting.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hrawk,
Aaah! That'll explain my mixed messages with what hand I prefer to shoot with.

At first, I was putting my right foot forward and shooting with my right arm as it was stronger than my left and as the slingshots I was using were not very ergonomic, I was having to use my strongest arm to support them. As my left arm became stronger and more used to it, I switched to holding the slingshot with my left hand, which I think is better now I've show a few hundred shots that way, and I think I'm more accurate that way.

That makes sense as I have a heavy astigmatism in my left eye which means my right eye is definitely dominant. An optometrist recently tested my eyes and concluded that my brain actually ignores 95% of the input of that left eye and just uses for improved 3D.

With this in mind, I'll stick with my left handed grip and see how I go.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I ride a skateboard left foot forward, though I am a (apparently much maligned) mongo skater.

I'm also a lefty, and hold a slingshot and a bow in my right hand - as left handed shooters do.
I recently tested my eye dominance, and I'm left eye dominant, so that worked out.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i could never for the life of me ride a skateboard . i can roller skate with inline and quad wheels, but never a skateboard . far as im concerned- skateboards are only good to be made into slingshots .


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Incomudro, when you said "mongo", it reminded me of where your profile originates from









Imperial, pretend you're drunk, and go to jump into the surfboard stance when you're rocking a beach boys karaoke song. Which foot is forward?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

So funny you posted that Sam, I was thinking about this on my weekend, I box and skateboard southpaw/goofy, but Im right handed and shoot with the SS in my right hand. I cant right with my left hand at all though. I think I just like my strong side forward instinctively.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Incomudro, when you said "mongo", it reminded me of where your profile originates from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know AGB, I just became of the term "Mongo" in describing the skateboarding stance a couple of months ago - and I started riding in about _1977!_
I never knew I was doing it "wrong."
Oh well...
Yes, as soon as I heard (read actually) the term Mongo - I though: "Mongo only pawn in game of life."


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ha ha!

There's certainly nothing wrong with riding goofy foot!

The sheriff is one of the funniest characters ever, so epically our of place


----------

